# Mehr Klassen, Rassen....



## KaylX (9. Juni 2010)

hallo liebe rom zocker,
findet ihr net, dass es besser wäre, wenn man in rom wie in wow mehr klassen einfügt?? z.b. todesritter, irgendwas wie ein beschwörer (also so ne mischung aus mage und bewahrer) oda den druiden (ne mischung aus mage, dudu und so en gestaltenwandler). mehr rassen wären auch cool. die langweilligen elfen und menschen sind ja halt.... naja.... langweilig halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. die könnten auch wie bei wow erweitert werden mit z.b. oks, trolle, untote, zwerge und gnome und für die vielleicht noch so ein eigenes gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
was auch supa wäre, dass man man 3 klassen wählen könnte. es hätte vorteile aba auch leider nachteile. ein vorteil wäre, dass man man halt noch zusätzlich eine dritte klasse nehmen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mehr elite- und normale-skills gäbe. der nachteil is, dass es zu unübersichtlich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. man blickt ja erst bei zwei klassen schwer durch und dann noch ne dritte... o je das kann ja bei manchen voll in die hose gehen wie ein feuchter furz oda so^^.



ok ganz ehrlich, dass da oben klingt etwas zu viel verlangt =) aba es wäre wirklich toll wenn die es machen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





MFG KaylX


----------



## Alkatei (9. Juni 2010)

Noch ne Idee...
Wir fügen das alles ein und nennen das Spiel World of Warcraft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ernst..im Prinzip machst du abgesehn von den Klassen ein WOW aus ROM.


Habs zwar länger nicht gespielt, aber ROM sollte ROM bleiben.


----------



## Apocalyptica (10. Juni 2010)

ich will einen /lvl50 befehl....


<.<


----------



## VampirLestat (10. Juni 2010)

hmm wie über mir schon gesagt wurde du machst aus RoM WoW kannst ja auch gern noch einen Runenbewahere und Barden mit einführen, und wenn wir schon dabei sind warum nicht noch coole raumschiffe auserirdische und Wissenschafftler so wie taktiker,
ach und die hausmädchen heisen Brücken Offiziere,
So und nach dem das spiel jetzt so viel Besser geworden ist braucht es einen neuen Namen Star Lord Of WarRunes online oder so .
Ach wäre das ein traum


so ma spass bei seite
Wenn ich Orks Zwerge Gestlatwandelnde druiden Und TODESRITTER will. Spiel ich eiterhin WOW
Wenn ich zwerge Elfen Hobbits und gutes PVE will spiel ich HDRO
Wenn Ich ein Spiel spielen will mit 2. klassen system, mit interessantem (und für mich persönlich neu) Rüstungsverbesserungs system, netten quest und vorallem einer sehr netten und hilfsbereiten spielergemeinschaft (server: tuath)
Dann spiel ich RoM

warum muss alles gleich werden? Und vorallem warum muss alles wie WOW werden obwohl 70% der WOWler nur am motzen sind wie mies doch alles ist ??????????


----------



## Tharis84 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden wie es ist.
Es gibt zwar nur 2 Rassen aber dafür bietet das 2. Klassensystem eine menge Abwechselung.
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten eine Klasse zu spielen und das allein macht hier schon riesen Spaß.

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wieso immer jeder alles mit WOW vergleichen muss bzw. immer die selben Spielinhalte erwartet.
Im Gegensatz zu WOW,und das wurde oben schon gesagt,mangelt es hier in ROM nicht an einer netten,hilfsbereiten Spielgemeinschaft.
Also nimmt es so hin wie es ist oder geht wieder/weiter WOW zocken ;-)


----------



## Arzyfex (10. Juni 2010)

Ich schließe mich den Meinungen der anderen an.
Und wie du schon selbst gesagt hast, nen BEschwörer/Hexer oder sowas ist ja die Kombination aus Mage und Bewahrer.
Zu den Völkern muss ich sagen, dass mir die 2 vollkommen ausreichen es müssen ja nicht gleich 10 oder mehr sein und bevor es die Elfen gab, hatte ich auch kein Problem damit, dass alle Spieler dem gleichen Volk angehören. Es gibt auch nicht soviele mmöglichekeiten, wie z.B. in Aion den Charakter sehr individuell anzupassen aber dafür hat RoM halt andere Reize. Mir reichen die derzeit möglichen Klassenkombinationen. Wenn es mehr werden kommt nur wieder sonen müll wie bei WoW raus, dass niemand mehr weiß, was eine Klasse urspünglich können sollte bzw. dass verschiedene Klassen die gleichen Skills bekommen.


----------



## kuttenolli (10. Juni 2010)

Arzyfex schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Meinungen der anderen an.
> Und wie du schon selbst gesagt hast, nen BEschwörer/Hexer oder sowas ist ja die Kombination aus Mage und Bewahrer.
> Zu den Völkern muss ich sagen, dass mir die 2 vollkommen ausreichen es müssen ja nicht gleich 10 oder mehr sein und bevor es die Elfen gab, hatte ich auch kein Problem damit, dass alle Spieler dem gleichen Volk angehören. Es gibt auch nicht soviele mmöglichekeiten, wie z.B. in Aion den Charakter sehr individuell anzupassen aber dafür hat RoM halt andere Reize. Mir reichen die derzeit möglichen Klassenkombinationen. Wenn es mehr werden kommt nur wieder sonen müll wie bei WoW raus, dass niemand mehr weiß, was eine Klasse urspünglich können sollte bzw. dass verschiedene Klassen die gleichen Skills bekommen.



da geb ich dir recht RoM soll seine eigene welt haben und nicht andere spiele ihre sachen übernehmen find es so wie es ist nur gut so


----------



## kuttenolli (10. Juni 2010)

und wenn jemand das selbe haben im spiel wie bei WoW dann sollte er doch lieber das spielen


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (10. Juni 2010)

KaylX schrieb:


> hallo liebe rom zocker,
> findet ihr net, dass es besser wäre, wenn man in rom wie in wow mehr klassen einfügt?? z.b. todesritter, irgendwas wie ein beschwörer (also so ne mischung aus mage und bewahrer) oda den druiden (ne mischung aus mage, dudu und so en gestaltenwandler). mehr rassen wären auch cool. die langweilligen elfen und menschen sind ja halt.... naja.... langweilig halt
> 
> 
> ...



DANN SPIEL WOW!!!


----------



## Blotus (10. Juni 2010)

also erstens habe ich kein Bock wenn ich lvl 58bin dan die nächste klasse auf 58 zu zocken und dann nochmal die nächste und ihrgendwann findest du keine quests mehr und musst dir diese spähren mit 1000000 ep für 8kk kaufen dsas ist echt scheiße zu leveln das mit den klassen ist ganz gut und den eigenen gebieten abber da wäre noch ein problem bin auf nem pvp server und werde jetzt schon oft genub beim leveln gekillt habe kein bock das meine nemesis liste sich ver vierfacht also lassen wir uns überraschen was frogstar unjs in den nächsten jahren so bringt 

Mfg Blotus


----------



## Esperli (10. Juni 2010)

Bin ebenfalls so zufrieden wie es ist... ausser das ich mehr Quests will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuttenolli (10. Juni 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls so zufrieden wie es ist... ausser das ich mehr Quests will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehr quest währen schön und vieleicht mehr instanzen


----------



## KaylX (10. Juni 2010)

ich bin eigentlich auch zufrieden mit rom aba ich meine sie könneten etwas mehr abwechslung in das spiel einbringen (mit abwechslung meine ich keine evnets). halt des is so eintönig und langweilig. sie könnten mehr features oda beim chapter IV vielleicht noch ne neue rasse oda klasse. weil ich spiel schon rom seit es neu rausgekommen ist und bin immer noch lvl 49 -.- weil ich nie irgendwie bok hab zum lvln. ich spiel so ein monat lang dann hab ich kein bok und hör so ein bis zwei monate lang auf. dann hab ich irgendwie wida bok auf rom und lvln wieder etwas dann hab ich wida kein bok auf lvln dann sammel ich so en sch**** oda mach lvl 10ner inis oda helf lvl 10nern, dann hab ich wida kein bok und hör wida auf.... also was ich sagen will ist, dass es bei den qs, inis, gebieten und npcs kaum abwechlung gibt. es gibt z.b. immer nur so paar arten von qs:

1) bring diese nachricht/item den npc oda sprich mit dem npc
2) töte so und so viel mobs
3) besorge so und so viel items die ein bestimmter mob droppt
4) sammle die und die items die auf dem boden/gebiet verstreut sind
5) (geh in die ini) töte den elite oda boss gegner

also es wurde von qs zu qs nur oberfläch was geändert. die mobs sind auch immer die gleichen nur haben sie bloß die farben geändert, größer/kleiner oda noch so kleinigkeiten wie paar hörner usw. eingefügt. wo ich grad von qs rede, mehr qs wie oben genannt wären au net schlecht.

achja und wow will ich net zocken, weil es mir zu viel kostet.



also lange rede kurzer sinn: rom ist für ein f2p game ein supa-geiles-mega spiel aba es mangelt etwas an abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: mir macht grad rom wida voll spaß, mal gucken wie lang der spaß noch hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







MFG KaylX


----------



## VampirLestat (11. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich immer was ihr für abwechslung wollt ??? bzw sagt es mir mal ich hab schon einige mmos hinter mir und es sind IMMMER töte x hole y bring z von a nach b usw.
aber mal erhlich macht ihr euch die mühe die Quests WIrklich zu lesen.
den die storry is zum gross teil recht gute, sehr lustige sachen dabei (eine schreklich nette familie, Die transen qeust in Harf , Die goldmünzen qeust in rabenfeld, die schatz suche von lola)
klar sind es IMMER die selben dinge die man tun muss aber Das WARUM find ich immer interessanter ;-)


----------



## Shannon16907 (11. Juni 2010)

KaylX schrieb:


> hallo liebe rom zocker,
> findet ihr net, dass es besser wäre, wenn man in rom wie in wow mehr klassen einfügt?? z.b. todesritter, irgendwas wie ein beschwörer (also so ne mischung aus mage und bewahrer) oda den druiden (ne mischung aus mage, dudu und so en gestaltenwandler). mehr rassen wären auch cool. die langweilligen elfen und menschen sind ja halt.... naja.... langweilig halt
> 
> 
> ...




Boar dann spiel WoW und lass uns mit deinem Scheiß in Ruhe, was soll der Mist aus RoM WoW machen zu wollen???

RoM ist einzigartig und WoW auch, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen!

-.-"


Shannon16907


----------



## Selmorphin (11. Juni 2010)

VampirLestat schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was ihr für abwechslung wollt ??? bzw sagt es mir mal ich hab schon einige mmos hinter mir und es sind IMMMER töte x hole y bring z von a nach b usw.
> aber mal erhlich macht ihr euch die mühe die Quests WIrklich zu lesen.
> den die storry is zum gross teil recht gute, sehr lustige sachen dabei (eine schreklich nette familie, Die transen qeust in Harf , Die goldmünzen qeust in rabenfeld, die schatz suche von lola)
> klar sind es IMMER die selben dinge die man tun muss aber Das WARUM find ich immer interessanter ;-)



da kann ich nur zustimmen...
Wenn ich schnell lvln will les ich die Story nicht, aber wenn ich mich nciht langweilen will les ich was passiert, gerade die Epics sind sehr spannend...


----------



## Shannon16907 (12. Juni 2010)

Selmorphin schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen...
> Wenn ich schnell lvln will les ich die Story nicht, aber wenn ich mich nciht langweilen will les ich was passiert, gerade die Epics sind sehr spannend...


Das stimmt! Love Quest ist aber immernoch rabenfeld die woelfe zum scheissen bringen ^^


----------



## Schiemie (16. Juni 2010)

kumpel von mir spielt cabal und da gibts ne nette sache ab nem gewissen level sucht mann sich eine seite aus und hat gebiete in dennen mann sich dann immer rot sieht und was auch gut hier wäre gibt da auch events wo sich die Seiten bekriegen


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (16. Juni 2010)

Schiemie schrieb:


> kumpel von mir spielt cabal und da gibts ne nette sache ab nem gewissen level sucht mann sich eine seite aus und hat gebiete in dennen mann sich dann immer rot sieht und was auch gut hier wäre gibt da auch events wo sich die Seiten bekriegen


Lol...nur das RoM nicht Cabal ist sondern RUNES OF MAGIC!!
Schön bei Guild Wars gibts auch sowas , aber dann nur für PvP.

/vote 4 close xP


----------



## Kevin Forster (17. Juni 2010)

Ich find die sollten eine art Krieg Zwischen zwei Fraktionen machen(ich weis hört sich so an wie bei WoW, aber ich find das gehört dazu).


  MFG


----------



## Sugarwarlock (12. Juli 2010)

ich frage mich, warum sofort alle sagen "mimimimi rom ist rom und nicht <spiel xyz>". trolle, elfen (oder elfenähnliche geschöpfe), orks (oder sowas ähnliches) sowie zwerge und menschenähnliche geschöpfe sind feste bestandteile des fantasy genres. eines dieser elemente einfach nicht zu implementieren ist eher eine kleine abänderung als eine eigenart oder ein feature. eine eigenart wäre sowas wie die goblins oder die trolle in wow. eigendlich besteht ja die wow lore zu einem großen teil aus herr der ringe und warhammer. orks sind das erste mal grün in warhammer gewesen und sonst trifft man sehr viel aus den beiden lores in warcraft. aber die trolle z.b. sind in wow eher dünn, nicht viel größer als andere und eher die gemütlichen kamaraden die gerne mal ein kind fressen. genau wie der krieg zwichen 2 seiten besteht immer in fantasy storys. selbst in hdro ist er ja vertreten. auch wenn man nicht wirklich einen anhänger saurons spielen kann. wenn man eins der features implementieren würde, dann wäre das lediglich eine vervollständigung der fantasy elemente und das kann man nicht negativ zu bewerten mit "imimimimimimimimim das gabs in spiel so und so auch".

zu meiner meinung:

andere rassen sind nett. sie bieten mehr abwechslung und identifikationsmöglichkeiten (andere identifizieren sich eher mit einem zwerg: gemütlich, biertrinkend, feinschmecker und größere klappe als mut. und andere eher als elf, elb, was auch immer groß und schön ist: groß, schön, intelligent, und eigendlich over powered.). allerdings kostet sowas... für ein free mmo (auch wenn es viele spieler hat) kann sowas zu teuer werden. neue startzonen müssen geschaffen werden, neue modells generiert und vieles mehr. von daher könnte ich, wenn ich rom spielen würde, gerne auf sowas wie andere rassen verzichten. 

was den krieg zwichen 2 fraktionen angeht, sehe ich die aktuelle situation in rom sehr kritisch. meiner meinung nach ist sowas immer ein wichtiger punkt (darum steh ich auch nicht so auf herr der ringe online... obwohl ich es momentan spiele aber das nicht durchhalten werde^^). ich kann einfach keine "netten" charaktere spielen. es macht mir einfach keinen spaß wenn alle nett zu mir sind... sowas wie in wow, dass die händer einfach nur "HÄÄÄÄÄÄ?!" sagen wenn ich sie anspreche. oder wie in war, dass mich goblin händler einfach nur anfurzen oder mich mit lautem geschreie wegschicken/locken/was auch immer wollen "ich habe keinen glitzerkram boss KEIN GLITZERKRAM". sowas macht mir spaß und sowas fehlt in rom (wobei ich rom eh ohne ton spiele, da ich mir sonst nach 2 stunden vorstelle, wie ich dem audio designer den hals umdrehe... ). außerdem bringt sowas immer mehr spannung ins spiel, weil es einen zentralen grund gibt, warum der charakter "existiert".


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Juli 2010)

Jedes Fantasy Rollenspiel hatt seine eigene Welt.
Und nur weil in 95% der MMOs Orcs und Trolle vorkommen ist das noch lange keine Pflicht für ROM.
In der Welt von ROM gibt es vielleicht einfach nur Menschen und Elfen was ist daran so schlimm?
Also nochmal zusammen gefasst Andere Welt > Andere Geschichte > Andere Rassen/Wesen
Wer das nicht kapiert sollte einfach eines der MMOs spielen die in den 95% sind.


----------



## Shannon16907 (13. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ich frage mich, warum sofort alle sagen "mimimimi rom ist rom und nicht <spiel xyz>". trolle, elfen (oder elfenähnliche geschöpfe), orks (oder sowas ähnliches) sowie zwerge und menschenähnliche geschöpfe sind feste bestandteile des fantasy genres. eines dieser elemente einfach nicht zu implementieren ist eher eine kleine abänderung als eine eigenart oder ein feature. eine eigenart wäre sowas wie die goblins oder die trolle in wow. eigendlich besteht ja die wow lore zu einem großen teil aus herr der ringe und warhammer. orks sind das erste mal grün in warhammer gewesen und sonst trifft man sehr viel aus den beiden lores in warcraft. aber die trolle z.b. sind in wow eher dünn, nicht viel größer als andere und eher die gemütlichen kamaraden die gerne mal ein kind fressen. genau wie der krieg zwichen 2 seiten besteht immer in fantasy storys. selbst in hdro ist er ja vertreten. auch wenn man nicht wirklich einen anhänger saurons spielen kann. wenn man eins der features implementieren würde, dann wäre das lediglich eine vervollständigung der fantasy elemente und das kann man nicht negativ zu bewerten mit "imimimimimimimimim das gabs in spiel so und so auch".
> 
> zu meiner meinung:
> 
> ...



Du spielst kein RoM, steht oben und unten beschreibst du dass du RoM ohne Ton spielst, entscheide dich mal und zu deinen "Orks, Trolle what ever sind normal in Fantasy Spielen, dann sollteste wirklich mehr Fantasy Spiele zocken, ich kenne einige Spiele wo man auch nur Elfen, Menschen oder nur Menschen hat und es will dort auch niemand anders... 

So long...

LG. Shannon16907


PS: Entscheide dich mal bitte ob du RoM spielst, oder nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. Juli 2010)

es geht in meinem post nicht um spiele sondern allgemein um fantasy. und fantasy zeichnet sich auch durch nicht menschliche rassen aus. ich sage nicht, dass es ein muss in rom ist, ich sage nur, dass es kein kopieren von anderen spielen ist sondern jediglich eine ergänzung zu rom mit fantasy elementen. das habe ich eigendlich nur geschrieben weil anscheind das gesamte rom forum auf buffed.de eine ansammlung von fanatikern ist, die sofort alles verteufeln was in anderen spielen vor kommt. ähnliches sieht man auch in wow (vielleicht sollte man eine neue einteilung von charakterbeschreibung einführen. neben freundlich, nett, schüchtern, nervig, und asozial gäbs dann auch mmo fanatisch). ich spiele rom nicht aktiv. ich spiele es nur, wenn mir wow und alles andere wieder zum hals raus hängt.


----------



## punkten1304 (13. Juli 2010)

ich finde es immer wieder lustig wie hier auf einer seite die null komma nix in sachen veränderung@runes of magic zu tun hat, immer wieder VORSCHLÄGE gepostet werden wie" man sollte dies und das ändern oder dieses und jenes einfügen". Leute..wenn ihr richtige Vorschläge habt dann geht auf die offizielle RoM seite und geht dort ins Vorschlagsforum..hier koennt ihr einfach nix bekennen. Was das diskutieren übers game ansich angeht ists ja inordnung aber oftmals sind viele dinge hier einfach fehl am platze..-.-(meine meinung)

*Meine Meinung zum eigentlichen thema hier:* Also wer sich mal die Geschichte des Games(ja sowas gibs auch auf der offiziellen Seite) durchgelesen hat, dem wird aufgefallen sein das ein oder mehrmals erwähnt wird das Taborea eine vielzahl verschiedenster Völker beherbergt. Es stimmt auch was ein vorredner schon sagte, dass in fantasy MMOs bestimmte Rassen fast standard sind und es meist dazugehört und man nicht mit dem Argument kommen kann.." ja dann isses ja WoW"(oder sonst irgendein anderes bekannstes MMO) ihr scheint zu vergessen das es vor WoW ettliche andere PC games im fantasy genre gab(und die waren/sind nicht von Blizz) die schon lange rassen usw. beherbergten die WoW auch später als es erschien beinhaltete. WoW, WAR etc. sind nicht das Maß aller Dinge und schon gar nicht die Geistigen Uhrväter was Rassen angeht und andere Sachen. Nach eurer Logik müsste man bei WoW auch oft schrein.."looool das haben die hier und da geklaut und das auch und und und...".

Die einzigste Frage die sich stellt in Sachen neuer rassen und Fraktionen...ob sie in das Spiel RoM reinpassen. Darüber lässt sich streiten...allerdings will angemerkt sein das es schon einige traditionelle Rassen dort gibt und es das Spiel nicht schlechter machen würde wenn eine weitere wie Orks hinzukäme. Ich persöhnlich würde es bevorzugen eine der schon bestehenden spielbar zu machen wie z.b. die Eiszwerge. Wer die Weltkarte von RoM kennt und vlt sogar als Poster besitzt der weiß das dort ein Weg durch das Gebirge Hinter bzw. unterhalb der Zwergen instanz richtung Süden besteht. KA ob das absicht ist und die entwickler dort noch etwas hinzufügen...alles gut möglich solange RoM weiter genug erfolg hat. Ich persöhnlich finde aber das wenn die Zwerge z.b. spielbar gemacht werden in z.b. neuen gebieten hinter dem besagten Gebirge, sollten sie Diese äußerlich verändern..etwas aufwerten vom Aussehen her und in den Quests erklären, das ihre verwandten im Drachnzahngebirge sich aus bestimmten gründen anders entwickelten. 

Verschiedene Fraktion bzw. rivalisierende Fraktionen,...wäre auch ne schoene Idee die auch in RoM gut reinpassen würde und auch nicht geklaut wäre oder sonstiges da es immer und überall, ob spiel oder reallife es immer Verfeindete fraktionen gibt. Das wäre hier bloß ein neuer PVP aspekt , aber zuerst muss so einiges anderes im Spiel verbessert werden. Die andere Fraktion hätte eigentlich auch schon einen Platz auf der Welt. Kolydia...der "neue" Kontinent von wo aus der Orden des Auges der Weisheit seine Expeditionen nach Candara steuert. Steht auch wieder in der Story^^...candara=alter kontinent..gab krieg etc. @ dämonen, hüter etc.=flucht nach Kolydia. Aufgrund der Tatsache das dieser Kontinent schon in der Story(auch ingame) vorhanden ist, kann man diesen gut als neuen Punkt auf dem weg neuer Updates sehen. 

nun gut ich denke das war lang genug^^



mfg


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. Juli 2010)

vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. dann werde ich mir sicherleich auch rom mal als ernsthafte alternative angucken =). aber um das zwergen beispiel mal wieder aufzugreifen: ich würde keinen zwerg spielen weil ich die nicht mag^^ aber z.b. der flo der mal bei buffed war und immer zwerge gespielt hat, der wäre ganz scharf auf sowas. es müssen ja nicht mal neue rassen sein. aion kommt komplett ohne rassen aus. aber da ist der charakterdesigner extrem groß. gott sei dank gibts hier wenigstens einen der sich mit dem spiel auskennt und meiner meinung ist und somit auch anhaltspunkte für patches und plaungen geben kann. wenn so viel eigendlich dafür bereit stehen würde, dann kann man sowas ja auch vielleicht in planung haben. ich werde mal einen kleinen thread im rom forum starten. vielleicht hörts ja jemand. und wenn rom wirklich anders als andere mmo sein soll, dann wird man mich auch im deutschen forum als kunde erster klasse sehen und nicht wie in allen andern spielen wo meistens das volk der entwickler kunden erster klasse und der rest zweite klasse ist und sich theoretisch geile sachen einfallen lassen kann und es merkt keiner.


----------



## Totemkrieger (14. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt da ja noch was. dann werde ich mir sicherleich auch rom mal als ernsthafte alternative angucken =). aber um das zwergen beispiel mal wieder aufzugreifen: ich würde keinen zwerg spielen weil ich die nicht mag^^ aber z.b. der flo der mal bei buffed war und immer zwerge gespielt hat, der wäre ganz scharf auf sowas. es müssen ja nicht mal neue rassen sein. aion kommt komplett ohne rassen aus. aber da ist der charakterdesigner extrem groß. gott sei dank gibts hier wenigstens einen der sich mit dem spiel auskennt und meiner meinung ist und somit auch anhaltspunkte für patches und plaungen geben kann. wenn so viel eigendlich dafür bereit stehen würde, dann kann man sowas ja auch vielleicht in planung haben. ich werde mal einen kleinen thread im rom forum starten. vielleicht hörts ja jemand. und wenn rom wirklich anders als andere mmo sein soll, dann wird man mich auch im deutschen forum als kunde erster klasse sehen und nicht wie in allen andern spielen wo meistens das volk der entwickler kunden erster klasse und der rest zweite klasse ist und sich theoretisch geile sachen einfallen lassen kann und es merkt keiner.



Ich bin auch "scharf" auf Zwerge und mir würde es gleich um ein vielfaches mehr Spaß machen,wenn ich mir einen Zwerg als Avatar aussuchen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleeples (14. Juli 2010)

Kevin schrieb:


> Ich find die sollten eine art Krieg Zwischen zwei Fraktionen machen(ich weis hört sich so an wie bei WoW, aber ich find das gehört dazu).
> 
> 
> MFG



Seite wählen --> Gilde
Kriege zwischen zwei Seiten --> Gildenkriege

wat willste mehr?

ich finde, als ab und an RoM'le, gehört der Content von WoW einfach net hier rein. jedes Spiel hat seinen eigenen Inhalt, so sollte es auch bleiben. Auch wenn man von einigen immer wieder hört "ahh das iss dort und dort geklaut" WAYNE

Einzig nervig finde ich, wenn man bei RoM wirklich was erreichen will, muss man (genau wie bei bei WoW standartmäßig) Kohle einzahlen um im Itemshop sich adäquate Rüssi-Verbesserungen holen zu können.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. Juli 2010)

es ist kein content von wow... das ist das selbe als wenn du sagen würdest, dass L&M von lucky strike geklaut hat, weil beide firmen zigaretten herstellen und verkaufen... und eine gilde ist keine fraktion. eine fraktion hat ihre eigene kultur, ihre eigenen anführer und ihre eigenen völker. eine gilde hat auf keinen fall eine von der lore festgelegte kultur oder von der lore festgelegte anführer.


----------



## punkten1304 (14. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> es ist kein content von wow... das ist das selbe als wenn du sagen würdest, dass L&M von lucky strike geklaut hat, weil beide firmen zigaretten herstellen und verkaufen... und eine gilde ist keine fraktion. eine fraktion hat ihre eigene kultur, ihre eigenen anführer und ihre eigenen völker. eine gilde hat auf keinen fall eine von der lore festgelegte kultur oder von der lore festgelegte anführer.



sign. 


 fraktionenkonflikt ist sowas wie z.b. Amerikaner vs. Uhreinwohner(indianer) das sind 2 verschiedene kulturen , 2 fraktionen die aufeinander prallen. Und nochmal.. das is kein WoW Content! Es gab vor WoW schon genug spiele in denen es verschiedene Fraktionen gab..zwar warn das eigentlich keine mmos aber das is wayne..das Concept ist älter als WoW..und obs nun singleplayer is oder multiplayer ist wayne..solange ich zwischen mindestens 2 Seiten wählen kann...z.b. Dune 2000 oder Emperror(nachfolger) da gabs sogar 3^^ 

Also was lernen wir NOCHMALS daraus? WoW ist nicht der geistige Uhrvater von ALLEM was es an Features bietet. WoW ist bloß das( so sagts ja die werbung und eigentlich alle i-netsites) wol erfolgreichste MMO, was die meisten aktiven accounts angeht. Deswegen wird alles was nach WoW kam und kommt damit verglichen und viele vergessen das WoW nicht alles selbst erfunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so..mfg^^


----------



## Shannon16907 (15. Juli 2010)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> sign.
> 
> 
> fraktionenkonflikt ist sowas wie z.b. Amerikaner vs. Uhreinwohner(indianer) das sind 2 verschiedene kulturen , 2 fraktionen die aufeinander prallen. Und nochmal.. das is kein WoW Content! Es gab vor WoW schon genug spiele in denen es verschiedene Fraktionen gab..zwar warn das eigentlich keine mmos aber das is wayne..das Concept ist älter als WoW..und obs nun singleplayer is oder multiplayer ist wayne..solange ich zwischen mindestens 2 Seiten wählen kann...z.b. Dune 2000 oder Emperror(nachfolger) da gabs sogar 3^^
> ...





Wenn man  wirklich Rollenspiel betreiben würde, dann könnte man sich mit einer Gilde identifiziert, das ist fast genau das gleiche ob man eine andere Fraktion hat, nicht jedes Game braucht 2. Fraktionen und btw. das gibt es schon, nur mit gleichen Rassen...

PvP Sever. Rote und Blaue Spieler? 

Also Leute, bitte erst nachdenken und eure Posts überprüfen, wer auf nen PvE Server spielt, der hat halt keinen oder wenig PvP Content. Tja, selbst Schuld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punkten1304 (15. Juli 2010)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich Rollenspiel betreiben würde, dann könnte man sich mit einer Gilde identifiziert, das ist fast genau das gleiche ob man eine andere Fraktion hat, nicht jedes Game braucht 2. Fraktionen und btw. das gibt es schon, nur mit gleichen Rassen...
> 
> PvP Sever. Rote und Blaue Spieler?
> 
> ...




Naja das geht mal wieder am Sinn des hier gemeinten Fraktionenkonflikts vorbei...und nebenbei...auch auf PvE Servern muss für PvP content gesorgt werden, was ja hier auch der fall ist..ich für meinen teil behaupte nix anderes..zwar muss da noch viel verbessert werden aber der PvP content bei RoM is an sich was die möglichkeiten angeht gut.

Bei den 2 fraktionen(die am häufigsten vorkommende variante davon bzw. die an die die meisten sofort denken ist die der 2 Verschiedenen Völker) geht es vielen (so mir auch ) einfach darum sich mit der anderen Seite zu identifizieren..mit ihrer Kultur etc. einfach anders zu sein und nicht im selben großen topf rumzuschwimmen wie der rest..das is das gute an 2 Fraktionen. Und das hat man einfach nicht auf den Pvp Servern bei RoM und auch nicht bei Gilde vs. Gilde.


----------



## Darth Davarus (16. Juli 2010)

langsam muss man sich ja fragen wann kommt die nächste rasse raus man könnte mit den ziegen menschen aus der sascillia steppen zb ne gute story aufziehen mit den eiszwergen ließe sich das noch leichter machen^^ im endeffekt ist es nur eine frage der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VampirLestat (16. Juli 2010)

hmm irgendwie scheinen hier viele leute aneinander vorbei zu reden (oder ich bin zu blöd der diskusion zu folgen )

an sich bin ich auch dafür das man sachen erweiter rassen hinzufügt etc. so lang es in die welt und geschichte passt. rassen gibt es dank quests ja genung funguse (oder ist die mehrzhal fungi??? ;- ) zwerge zyklopen. tauren, ..., .... könnte noch ne ganze latte aufzählen, fraktionen gibts ja auch genung auge der weisheit, dunkle glorie(glaub ich das die so hiesen),.. also warum nicht die schon vorhanden rassen mit ein binden.
zu den klassen gäbe es ja auch genung ansätze es gab doch schmane myhstiker etc. also warum nicht noch ein paar passende fähigekeite und schwups sind alle glücklich.


was ich nciht will ist zb das was der TE hier verlangt TODESRITTER GESTALDWANDELNDE DRUIDEN HEXER etc. das sind in dieser form definitv WOW chars bzw einflüsse und dort gehören sie auch hin aber nicht zu RoM. wer diese sachen möchte der soll WoW weiter spielen.(ich geh mal davon aus nicht wow spielern ist egal das ihr drui zb nicht als lsutiges vertrocknetes bäumchen heilt da sie es ja nicht kennen )


fazit weiterentwicklung von klassen rassen und fraktionen gern gesehen!!!!
das GENAUE kopieren von klassen und rassen NEIN DANKE!!!!

soviel mal meiner seits ach ja rechtschreibfehler sind nicht gewollt wohl aber vorhanden ;-)


----------



## Pontifexmax (16. Juli 2010)

VampirLestat schrieb:


> hmm wie über mir schon gesagt wurde du machst aus RoM WoW kannst ja auch gern noch einen Runenbewahere und Barden mit einführen, und wenn wir schon dabei sind warum nicht noch coole raumschiffe auserirdische und Wissenschafftler so wie taktiker,
> ach und die hausmädchen heisen Brücken Offiziere,
> So und nach dem das spiel jetzt so viel Besser geworden ist braucht es einen neuen Namen Star Lord Of WarRunes online oder so .
> Ach wäre das ein traum
> ...





Meine Rede, sehr gut gesagt. Genau so handhab ich es auch. 
Will ich die entsprechenden Klassen spielen gehe ich ins entsprechende Spiel. 
Übrigens sind ja eben die elfen erst hinzugekommen. 
Und seit Beginn hat sich ne Menge geändert. 
Ich denke nur an das Rohstoffarmen. Da haben die Entwickler auf die Community gehört. Ich hatte selbst einen entsprechenden Vorschlag im Forum gepostet damals.
Für Verbesserungstipps gibt es übrigens extra ein Thema im Forum von RoM.


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juli 2010)

Was um Himmels Willen sind     Oks  ?????


----------



## punkten1304 (16. Juli 2010)

also GENAUES kopieren von Klassen/rassen etc. darf wirklich nicht sein, das stimmt..(ja..bestehende Rassen koennten weiter ausgebaut werden) aber dennoch koennen ruhig bestimmte features übernommen werden WENN diese auch nach RoM passen(halt 2 fraktionen z.b. wobei ja schon geklärt ist das WoW da nicht der geistige Uhrvater ist) Und da RoM nunmal genremäßig das selbe wie WoW ist liegt die Art der Features auch nicht weit auseinander.


----------



## Shannon16907 (17. Juli 2010)

Leute ihr müsst auch bedenken, wenn jetzt die Elfen und Menschen gegen andere Völker kämpfen würden, wären die neuen hoffnungslos unterlegen, man müsste wenn schon, questreihen einführen, die einen in eine Fraktion "einleben", aber ich fühle mich mit den jetztigen PvP Content gut bedient, man kann open pvp, gilden pvp, belagerungskriege, Arena und Capture of the Flag machen, und der PvE Content ist wenn man nicht overpimped ist, auch anspruchsvoll....


----------

